# To my boys and girlies



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

So, as usual I turned on my pc this morning to see what's going at TC...it froze. "No problem", thought I but when I had to force shut it, it wouldn't want to start again. 

I just sent it to be repaired and if not, I'm going to Best Buy and getting me a new one!


Pretty much so I can still come on here. Hope to see ya'll soon!



Mike


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Gee, no 'blue screen of death' with that? When my Dell Dimension 2400 did that, it was a fried mother board. The machine was nearly 7 years old and served me well ... that's when I got a Dell XPS Studio 8100 and Win 7 professional.

Hope to see you back here soon, kv466


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you sure you didn't spill a cup of tea all over it? That's how it happened to mine! 

ANYWAY, GET ON A LIBRARY COMPUTER - I NEED YOU HERE!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^Library computers are what its all about. I'm on one right now! Seconding Polednice then!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Krummhorn said:


> Gee, no 'blue screen of death' with that? When my Dell Dimension 2400 did that, it was a fried mother board. The machine was nearly 7 years old and served me well ... that's when I got a Dell XPS Studio 8100 and Win 7 professional.
> 
> Hope to see you back here soon, kv466


a fried mobo is what they tell you... but usually it's fried ram, which is inexpensive and doesn't require a new pc altogether.

that being said, after 7 years, your pc had a good run.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

My motherboard is currently fried after two years. My husband's identical model fried after 1.5 years. It's not in their interests to tell me otherwise as it's still under warranty. I think HP put crap fans in their Pavilions, seeing as this was preceeded by some noticeable overheating. I'm never getting another one again.

I'm on our family computer now but it's a pain as it's a desktop. Aah, first world problems again.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*"Watching football"* at a friend's house; kind of a big gathering with grilling and beverages...so, since I still have no word on my pc (free work, what can I do) and my team is so bad they're hardly worth watching...and, the game is at four...I found this nice, little room with a desktop computer just sitting there...waiting for someone to finally type in the words: www.talkclassical.com

And so, me being nice to computers as I am, I went ahead and did so and thus here I am.

Anyway, I'm not gonna be the 'guy on the computer' all day but at least I won't miss out on another whole day!

Hope you all are having a good one. Zee ya later.

kv


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Polednice said:


> Are you sure you didn't spill a cup of tea all over it? . . .


Some people I know have used that special pull out coffee cup holder attached to their machines ... I am not kidding ... they actually thought it was for holding a cup of coffee ... some dangerous people out there.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*Looks like it was a nasty, little virus*

or a big one, not sure...luckily, my nephew is very computer smart and after five hours of work he managed to get me back up and running...so, don't have to go and get a new pc just yet.

Great to be back, ya'll.


----------

